# PB crimping tools and rings



## rocksteady

I use Wirsbo when it comes to pex but I do run into a decent amount of PB tubing (Qest) in modular and mobile homes. In an effort to get away from sharkbites, I'm looking to buy a set of crimp tools to make transitions to Wirsbo. What brand of crimp tools are the ones to get and what type of rings (crimp or cinch) are preferred?






Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim

I haven't seen a transition fitting for PB to Wirsbo but they do make one for the crimp style pex. You use the same crimper just a special coupling that fits pex on one side and PB on the other.


----------



## rocksteady

I have found a Wirbo x PB fitting in both 1/2" and 3/4" in a catalog at my supply house. I have the Wirsbo tools but no crimp tools or rings/fittings. I just need to know what I should buy for the PB side.






Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim

You would use the same crimper that you would use if you had to crimp pex. I think you also use the same copper ring but that I am not 100% sure about.


----------



## incarnatopnh

There is only one decent pb transition... REPIPE!!!!! lol


----------



## Will

The PB to PEX couplings have a PB side and a PEX side. They each have there own crimp ring, and they are different. 

http://www.pexsupply.com/HydroPEX-H140750-3-4-PEX-x-3-4-PB-Coupling-5340000-p


----------



## rocksteady

I know all of this already. I've found the transition fittings for PB x Wirsbo, so that's taken care of. What I'm specifically asking is this...


What style of rings (cinch or crimp) and brand of tool would you recomend for used on Qest brand PB pipe? 




Paul


----------



## rocksteady

These are the fittings I plan on using.



http://www.pexsupply.com/Wirsbo-Uponor-LF4587575-ProPEX-LF-Brass-to-PB-Coupling-3-4-PEX-x-3-4-PB







Paul


----------



## ironandfire

Holy Crap, why the big difference in price ?


----------



## rocksteady

ironandfire said:


> Holy Crap, why the big difference in price ?


 
For one, these are lead free and I don't think the ones Will linked to are. The non lead free version is cheaper, at $5.21 each but still a lot more expensive than the standard pex x pb coupling at $1.95. I don't know why the Wirsbo version is so much other than maybe licensing rights?





Paul


----------



## ironandfire

so copper crimp rings not acceptable on a transition coup ?


----------



## rocksteady

I don't know. Aside from Wirsbo, I've never used any pex so I'm unfamiliar with crimp rings and the tools. I don't know if I should buy copper rings, black rings, ss cinch rings, etc. 

I'm basically needing to know what rings and tool most folks use on PB tubing.





Paul


----------



## plumb nutz

I know I'm going to catch hell for this but...

Quest transitions are done by sharkbite...

Since we do not use pex very often, rarely more likely, having the extra equipment and materials on the truck for the 1% of calls isn't worth it...

Also believe there isn't much out there better than a sharkbite to transition from plastic to plastic or plastic to copper...


----------



## Nevada Plumber

Your price on those poly x Wirsbo couplings is pretty high. Here is how I would do it if I was you.

Get yourself a set of these crimpers.

http://www.pexcrimpusa.com/

I have been using these for over 12 years now without any problems with them. Since you will have to use a ring on the poly side of the pipe, I would just use a standard poly x PEX coupling. I buy mine for under a buck a piece, and that comes with the two rings you will need for the fitting. Use a standard crimp ring on the PEX side also, and then if you want to use your Wirsbo fittings for the rest of the work, go for it.

For repair work, I've always felt that crimp PEX is the best way to go in my area. I still run into polybuteline piping on a very regular basis, so why would I want to use two different PEX systems to hook into it? That is why my Wirsbo tools collect a lot of dust between uses.


----------



## shakeyglenn68

rocksteady said:


> I don't know. Aside from Wirsbo, I've never used any pex so I'm unfamiliar with crimp rings and the tools. I don't know if I should buy copper rings, black rings, ss cinch rings, etc.
> 
> I'm basically needing to know what rings and tool most folks use on PB tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 I use Cinch rings mainly. On the PBxPEX the company I used to work for we would use 2 Copper rings (No space) on the PB side and 1 black ring on the PEX side.


----------



## Redwood

SharkBite Polybutylene Conversion Couplings... :thumbup:

1/2" #U4008A Polybutylene Conversion Coupling (Lead Free#U4008LFA)
3/4" #U4016A Polybutylene Conversion Coupling (Lead Free#U4016LFA)


----------



## Will

rocksteady said:


> I know all of this already. I've found the transition fittings for PB x Wirsbo, so that's taken care of. What I'm specifically asking is this...
> 
> 
> What style of rings (cinch or crimp) and brand of tool would you recomend for used on Qest brand PB pipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


The link for the crimpers Nevada Plumber post are pretty much the same ones I use. The PEX to PB coupling will come with the ring for the PEX and a ring for the PB. One is wider(PB ring).


----------



## Will

Here's a link showing the rings.

http://www.pexuniverse.com/1-2-splicing-repair-kit


----------



## beachplumber

The mil3 at pexcrimpusa.com are the best in my expierience, and there make in the u.s.a.

They ship quickly and are priced right
I order some on friday night last week and had them on Tue.

The rings may be slightly different, but i have used pex rings on the poly side many times


----------



## suzie

Yep good tools nevada showed us. I too use pex rings copper and black never had a [problem unless I forgot to crimp:whistling2: I get my fittings for way less wouldn't even consider paying the wirsbo price:no:


----------



## easttexasplumb

I did not know they made pb X pex sharkbites. I always used these on them tin boxes.


----------



## Mark7

Crimp.

Sioux Chief- The angled ones designed for tight places.


----------



## briansnorthstar

Wow ,Shark bites, realy? I would NEVER use a sharkbite for a permanent repair


----------



## GREENPLUM

briansnorthstar said:


> Wow ,Shark bites, realy? I would NEVER use a sharkbite for a permanent repair


 
why ?


----------



## rocksteady

briansnorthstar said:


> Wow ,Shark bites, realy? I would NEVER use a sharkbite for a permanent repair


I'm fairly anti Sharkbite but permanent is a relative term. If I'm attaching pex to pb it's going to be under a 25 year old mobile home. How permanent do you recon that home is?

After thinking about it, I've decided to abandon the crimp idea mostly due to the age of the pb I'd be tying into. It's often pretty brittle and I think a Sharkbite or a Qest compression coupling is the least traumatic to the pipe.







Paul


----------



## proned

Does shark bite fitting, fit on PB tubing?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

proned said:


> Does shark bite fitting, fit on PB tubing?


Yes. But where's your intro to every one On the site ??


----------



## Mississippiplum

proned said:


> Does shark bite fitting, fit on PB tubing?


I smell diy'er

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech

Plumber Jim said:


> You would use the same crimper that you would use if you had to crimp pex. I think you also use the same copper ring but that I am not 100% sure about.


The rings are actually slightly different. You can use pex rings though in a pinch.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Protech said:


> The rings are actually slightly different. You can use pex rings though in a pinch.


The barbed fitting is different they make a transition coupling for pex to quest.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I use a couple of Pex crimpers. They work on PB pipe as well. (Whenever I have to transition from PB to Pex). But now you guys have got me thinking that maybe I need crimp tools specifically made for PB. I believe the ID is different with PB and Pex. The OD is the same, I think.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tommy plumber said:


> I use a couple of Pex crimpers. They work on PB pipe as well. (Whenever I have to transition from PB to Pex). But now you guys have got me thinking that maybe I need crimp tools specifically made for PB. I believe the ID is different with PB and Pex. The OD is the same, I think.


Your crimpers are fine. They make a barbed coupling to transition from pb to pex. It has more barbes on it for the pb and comes with a different ring witch us copper colored for pb. I worked at a university and all the rent houses wer piped in quest!! We used them all the time


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's a pic. I'd is different on pb. We talked about this in a different thread


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a pic. I'd is different on pb. We talked about this in a different thread


 






Thanks. I remember that thread. I have those transition fittings. I was only wondering if my Pex crimpers ( 1/2" & 3/4") are OK to use on PB. I guess they are.


----------



## Protech

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The barbed fitting is different they make a transition coupling for pex to quest.


I know that. I was answering his question about the rings. We weren't talking about fittings.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Protech said:


> I know that. I was answering his question about the rings. We weren't talking about fittings.


Ok sorry protech. !!


----------



## Abel Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks. I remember that thread. I have those transition fittings. I was only wondering if my Pex crimpers ( 1/2" & 3/4") are OK to use on PB. I guess they are.


Ive never had a problem using my pex crimpers on the pb transition fitting. Ive just always made sure I used the correct ring on the pb. I would think the regular pex ring would work if need be.


----------



## plbgbiz

...


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I never use the crimp system but it seems to be more popular we use wirsbo


----------

